

Crowdfunding for Crypto Currencies - quellhorst
http://koinify.com/

======
oneplus
It looks like their basing their platform Counterparty, and focusing on DApps
and smart contracts. Pretty cool idea. Hopefully they don't turn into a bait
and switch like other platforms who have tried to do this have done. They
don't mention anything about equity though - seems they're taking the legal
route....I like.

